# Torrent's Fate



## OnlineDM (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm running the 4e version of War of the Burning Sky, and we're starting the 5th adventure. I noticed the description on page 8 of the other party that went to the Monastery of Two Winds, and that the party was led by Eril, Torrent's beau.

What is Torrent's fate in the story? Could I have her be one of the people in Eril's party who has been ensnared at the Monastery?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2011)

It's whatever you want it to be.  The only time she's vital is in the first adventure.  You're free to develop her further from that point, or fade her away.  

Having her part of Eril's party sounds like a _great_ DMing decision!  Depending on how your players have bonded with her (or not), that could provide an excellent emotional hook.


----------



## OnlineDM (Aug 27, 2011)

Excellent - thank you! Yes, I think the party cares about Torrent after she fought alongside them through the first two adventures, and I know they were intrigued when she found a beau in Seaquen. Having her on a mission that's gone wrong will almost certainly help them to care about the next adventure.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Aug 27, 2011)

OnlineDM said:


> Excellent - thank you! Yes, I think the party cares about Torrent after she fought alongside them through the first two adventures, and I know they were intrigued when she found a beau in Seaquen. Having her on a mission that's gone wrong will almost certainly help them to care about the next adventure.




FWIW, I think there is a throwaway line at the end of Shelter that says Eril goes on his mission, and Torrent is sent to negotiate with the Shalahesti.

IF you told your party that, you may have to back track.


----------



## OnlineDM (Aug 27, 2011)

I missed the "negotiate with the Shahalesti" line, so I think I'm okay. As far as the party has heard, Torrent is hanging out in Seaquen with Eril, working on... something.


----------

